# 

## stalker56

.

----------


## amd

17.40 ,

----------

25.23   .  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## amd

> 25.23   .  ,


  .      .( ),   17.40!!! 25.23

----------

25.23     ,    
  : -       (   ,    ), , , , , ,  -     ( ),   ,        .. -   - :  , , , ,    .. -         : -    , . 25.1 -          , . 36.63.4
17.40      ,   
  : -       ,      : - ,      -     -     , ,     , ,    .. -    -   ,   : - , , ,  ,       .

----------


## 2zemka

,    (     ).      ,      :Embarrassment:  , -   ?   :Smilie:

----------

.            .  .

----------


## efreytor

52.48.39                

           ,

----------


## Her_man

> ,    (     ).      ,     , -   ?


 


> *   8  2001 . N 128-
> "    "
> (   13, 21 , 9  2002 ., 10 , 27 , 11, 26 , 23  2003 ., 2  2004 ., 21 , 2 , 31  2005 ., 27 , 4, 29  2006 ., 5 , 19 , 4, 8 , 1, 6  2007 ., 4 , 14, 22, 23 , 22, 30  2008 ., 18  2009 .)** 1.* 
> *1.     ,      ,      ,                 , * * 1  17**   .*
> 
>  
> *2.          :*
> *  ;*
> *,     ;*
> ...


, ...

----------


## BUENDIA

,       ???         ????   ,   ".  . " (     ),    ,      , ..  ....   "-", ..             .....  ? :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  ,  ...

----------


## efreytor

...
    ..

----------


## BUENDIA

> ...
>     ..


 -  ,    ,    :     (   90.01),      ,       ...   ,      (  )   ,    ,           91.01..   ?

----------


## 2zemka

!    :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
  ,   74.8
   52.48.34 (  , .   ......)        (  ,   ..).    -  ?
  ,            ?
   6%.     ?

----------


## efreytor

*2zemka*,  ?

----------


## 72

> -  ?


 .

----------


## 2zemka

> *2zemka*,  ?


  .




> .


         ?

----------


## efreytor

> .


         ..   ...



> ?


   ??    ...    ..



> ,            ?

----------


## 2zemka

*efreytor*,  .  ,           :Wow:        74.8 ?   :Wow:

----------

, ! 
      .    ,    74.40-   ,      .     ,      ,    ?       ,       ?  ,   ,    .  ?,, ,   74.40  ,       ?
 !

----------


## efreytor

**,    .... ..

----------


## 72

> ,, ,   74.40  ,       ?


      .

----------

-    .   .         .  ! =)

----------

74.40!

----------

,           (    , , )   ? 52.48.34 (.)?  22.22     ,     ?    17.30     ?

----------


## Allaxi

, ,           -? !

----------

!           .      17,54,1      .       ?

----------


## efreytor

?

----------


## usachev_da

, ,          .

----------

!
 ,            .    !

----------


## 72

: http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...EE%EA%E2%FD%E4

----------


## 72

,   .   : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...4#post52336526

----------

> ,   .   : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...4#post52336526


 ,    !                .                 !

----------

> .      .( ),   17.40!!! 25.23


,    :Big Grin:    ,   !

----------


## were

,        :
1.        
2.

----------


## efreytor

> 1.


  ?
29.12.9       ,       
  ...
29.24.9       ,   

              ,

----------


## were

,    ???

----------


## were

,                  ?

----------


## were

, ,  ,                  ?

----------


## Anja-Marija

,      " " -    .       ! ,    
)

----------


## loran08

() -   ??

----------


## irinov

.

----------


## 2345



----------


## efreytor

* 2345*,     ...  ...
51.53	  ,     -  

52.46	   ,      
52.46.1	   
52.46.2	  ,   
52.46.3	    
52.46.4	       
52.46.5	   -  
52.46.6	   -    
52.46.7	   ,     
52.46.71	  
52.46.72	  
52.46.73	       ..

----------


## 2345



----------


## stroyurist

...     :Smilie:

----------


## irinov

:    .

----------


## efreytor

20.5	      ,     
20.51	    
20.51.1 	  ,    ,    ,      
20.51.2 	     
20.51.3 	      ,    , ,      
20.51.4 	    , ,         
20.52	   ,

----------

,    .  .,    ?

----------



----------


## efreytor

51.47.37	    ,     
52.48.39	     ,     





> 


  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mk786

!                 , ()   ...       ,  ,                 ()    ...
 ?  ?

----------


## efreytor

> 


   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mk786

> ?


  ...         74.81 ,        ,     !                     ,    2-10 ....

----------

,    -.
,    ? 52.61      52.61.2  ,       ( ,  ).

----------

52.61    .    ?

----------


## $_erg

.

----------

!   -      (  ),    -     51.70,    51.9 (51.70 - ).     -   ? )))

----------


## wolowizard

.           ,         (, ,   ).   - ?     ?
-

----------


## wolowizard

-        ,    ?

----------


## mirka

> !   -      (  ),    -     51.70,    51.9 (51.70 - ).     -   ? )))


      -  029-2001 ( . 1),  029-2007 ( . 1.1).        029-2001 ( . 1),    51.70.        http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr100.htm.

----------


## partsspb

,    ,    -    .              ...        -  ...

----------

92.72

----------


## Anastasss

, 
 -  , .   .   
: 52.61
52.61.1
52.61.2
52.42.8 - .  (  )
52.43.2 - .      
    -?   ?
 ,    ,    ,

----------

,     ,   ,   ,    .

----------


## Anastasss

-,    ,   .
  65.2 	  
  :
-   ,    (    ,  ,    ,    )  
 ?     ?

----------


## Anastasss

64.2 ?     ,       ?

----------

.
     .              .          .      . .

----------

51  52      .

----------

,       .     ,        .

----------

?        .     ?    .

----------


## Yana S

!      -?

----------


## Storn

> -?

----------


## Yana S

"52.44.1-   ".        ?   :Smilie:

----------


## Storn

...

----------


## Yana S

(    10 /).

----------


## Storn

,

----------


## Yana S

,      ?   ?

----------

,           ,     ,   2  346.26    ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, ).        (, )     :
 ;
  ,   ;
   (, ,  -   );
  ,   ( ),  () ;
      ( ,  );
 ,      ()    ,  ;
,    ,  ,    .

----------

,

    .   ,       .
  ,          - , ,   ..

     :
52.44 -       
45.45 -      
25.23 -   ,   
17.40 -    ,  
51.47.37 -     .

   -   ,    ,    , .
      -          .

      ?
      (    3%  6%) -       .
      .
     ?           ,        ?

----------


## Storn

> ?







> 


?

      ......      .....

----------

> ?
> 
>       ......      .....


     ,   .   ,    - ,    .
   -   ?      45.45  25.23?

      ,        ,         1%   .         -       ?  ?    ?

----------

> ?
> 
>       ......      .....


   -     ,     -           -     - ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,        ,


        ?   ,  .

----------

> ?   ,  .


   ?         , ,   . 
      ?
       -     -      ?

       -    ?

----------


## .

> ?


    .         




> -     -      ?


  .  




> -    ?


     .     ,      -.       ,    ..

----------

> .         
> 
>   .  
> 
>      .     ,      -.       ,    ..


          -  1%  6%,    - 3  6.
   ,    .      .       -    ?        ,     ?

   -   -       -    ?

----------


## .

> ,    .


  .  6%      ,   .  ,     ,     .    .




> -    ?


      ?        ,  .     ,   ?

----------

> .  6%      ,   .  ,     ,     .    .
> 
>       ?        ,  .     ,   ?



 ,    -    .
            -   1250000  *0,01 = 12500  .
  -     300 000    *0,03 = 9  * 12  = 108 000  .
   .    22    -       .


     ?

----------

> .  6%      ,   .  ,     ,     .    .
> 
>       ?        ,  .     ,   ?



     .  ,   .
  - , .

----------


## Alexey1988

?

----------


## .

> .  ,   .


,  ,      ,     .

----------

> ,  ,      ,     .


     ?

    ?

----------

> ,  ,      ,     .


, ,         , , -   ,       - 45.45 ?

       ?     -      ?           ?

----------


## .

,

----------

